# $400 shelf



## tomwilson74 (Jun 18, 2018)

My daughter found a shelf she wanted but in the catalog it was $400! I told her I could make it for about $50. I’m about half way done and hope to finish it by Wednesday. 
Pics are the stock photo from the catalog and my progress in my shop.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 18, 2018)

Highway robbery  wow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## frankp (Jun 24, 2018)

Looking good so far. I've built more shelves than I can remember because stores price them so high and often use crappy materials.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Aug 12, 2018)

Got it done and only spent about $40.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 12, 2018)

tomwilson74 said:


> Got it done and only spent about $40.
> 
> View attachment 151551


And now a way better product..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Way nicer shelf, she'll appreciate it more than store bought, and she'll be $400 richer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

